# Eating lunch alone.



## lost91

Who else does this?

I've been doing this for the past 2 years at college. On days where I have class from 8-4 I go to the store or a nearby restaurant buy something to eat and eat my lunch alone in my car on the schools parking lot. On days when I get out early during lunch time I just go home and eat. It sucks having to eat lunch alone when everyone is out eating lunch with their friends in the cafeteria.


----------



## NormalLad

I've been doing it since my freshman year in highscool and now im in junior year.


----------



## SpyNumber403

looking forward to doing this at college


----------



## laura024

I spent many days at college eating lunch in my car in the school parking lot.


----------



## alee

I just don't get it, i mean why do ppl see it as something abnormal, if u c it that way then why not join the loner? Although i eat my lunch alone and i do not complain anymore because quite frankly and honestly i am not good at sharing. (Teehee)


----------



## Machi

I used to do this in my 2 years at college. But I could never sit in the dining hall or anywhere where there'd be a lot of people, so I found this spot above one of the departments that was usually closed off, got a newspaper and kind of made it my little "spot". No one ever went up there so I was pretty happy to eat my lunch there with no one to disturb me. If I sit in a large, crowded room on my own it just feels like everyone else has at least 2 friends with them and it gets kind of upsetting.


----------



## lzzy

I often just eat alone in the nearest park, don't really care what people think about me


----------



## froyo

At my college there are always people eating alone; many work on their assignments or study while eating. I never gave two thoughts about it.

But right now, I'm at a summer program at a different university and the culture is SO different. Everyone is too extroverted and want to eat together all the time, and they do seem to glance at you weird if you eat alone. :roll	

Yeah, it's really annoying how society perceives people who eat alone as 'loners,' etc.. Not all of us want to make pointless conversation while stuffing our faces with food...


----------



## vanishingpt

My school has ~30 000 students so it's not uncommon to see people eating alone. Usually the food court is filled with people and their groups of friends but around the edges or the less crowded areas, there'll be people sitting alone and studying while eating lunch as well.

I think there's more of a stigma eating alone in high school, middle school, etc. (the younger grades) but once you get to college, it's not really looked down upon. People are busy and not everyone can meet up with their friends during every single break. So I don't think there's really any shame in eating alone  though it is nice to have company sometimes but if you can't help it, it's not the worst thing in the world.


----------



## rdrr

When you get older you'll realize that its a lot better to eat lunch alone sometimes.


----------



## Barette

I eat it alone, but then again I'm just taking a few summer classes at a community college right now. I like it. Sure, I like eating with other people, but I genuinely enjoy eating alone as well. I don't use my phone, or an iPod, and usually don't have a book. I just sit and relax, and enjoy my meal (at the cafe across from my school). It's nice. I'm in no rush to have someone to eat with. Granted, there's someone I could if I wanted to, but I still like to eat alone.


----------



## AnxietyInferno

I ate alone a lot towards the end of high school... then I started just skipping lunch completely and going to the library instead. Now I'm in community college, I just come home for lunch. The cafeteria areas are always super crowded and people are always sitting in big groups... I'd be terrified to sit alone. :/


----------



## percon21

I eat alone at my uni library by preference.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

I usually just eat alone at maccas/kfc.


----------



## cybernaut

I ate alone in the school cafeteria for two years. Last semester, I ate in the cafeteria alone for lunch+dinner on Mondays, Wednesdays,+ Friday lunches. I ate alone in my apartment on Tues + Thurs+weekends. I'll be a junior this fall.


----------



## Perkins

I usually bring a book with me when I eat out alone. At school, I just eat lunch in the library or outside. No big deal.


----------



## SuicideSilence

Awwee <3 Well I'm lucky to have my close friends in the same lunch hour with me but I totally know that feeling.


----------



## Rokit

Sometimes when we get let out for lunch a few people stay in the studio space and eat there whilst on their laptop or something, so it isn't too bad. Often I just have to skip eating and go to the library or just go home, sometimes buy food from a shop and just walk around central London eating. It's a horrible feeling, especially when you see all the friendship groups having fun chatting to each other.


----------



## AwkwardKat

In high school, I hated going to the cafeteria. That's why I spent my lunches in the library or in the girls bathroom..


----------



## Gabriele

AwkwardKat said:


> In high school, I hated going to the cafeteria. That's why I spent my lunches in the library or in the girls bathroom..


So am I... During my bachelor's studies i used to have my "favourite" bathroom , where i have been eating my lunch and spending my free time.

BTW It seems strange to me that you are allowed to eat at the library in USA Here is forbidden


----------



## AwkwardKat

Gabriele said:


> So am I... During my bachelor's studies i used to have my "favourite" bathroom , where i have been eating my lunch and spending my free time.
> 
> BTW It seems strange to me that you are allowed to eat at the library in USA Here is forbidden


Well I didn't eat in the library or bathroom. I just did homework or doodled in my notebook in the library. In the bathroom, I pretended to fix my makeup and hair


----------



## FerociousFleur

I always ate lunch alone (or breakfast/dinner when I lived in the dorms), with my laptop or homework out to look busy. I think once I may have eaten dinner with a study buddy, but she never invited me out again. lol


----------



## Jesuszilla

laura024 said:


> I spent many days at college eating lunch in my car in the school parking lot.


This and I either do the same at work or don't eat at all


----------



## prettyful

its not a big deal to eat lunch alone in college. i did it lots of times and there are many other people who eat alone too.


----------



## FROZENINTIME

I use to eat alone in the toilet. Because I did not have a car to sit in and I didn't want to walk all the way from where I was working to take a break at the cafeteria. I use to not eat at parties also, because I was so nervous and I use to urinate quite frequently does any one of you guys do this?


----------



## Princu

No matter how many friends invite me,I always eat my lunch alone


----------



## Dysthymia

i spent 2 years in uni eating alone, didnt bother me at all.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth

I always eat alone. Many people probably think its not normal but I dont care, I have no one to eat with, am I suppose to starve ? I sometimes eat with classmates if they invite me.


----------



## Cronos

I spent the second half of my junior year eating my lunch alone. All of my friends had a different lunch period than me.

I eat lunch by myself in college. After getting spammed with tests, essays, and monotone lectures, the last thing I'm worried about is who I'm going to quickly scarf down my lunch with. :lol


----------



## ylhcsd

In high school I would roam the halls or leave campus, which we were not allowed to do. None of my friends had the same lunch period. I remember driving to Walmart and playing the Xbox 360 demo kiosk in 2005. Heh.


----------



## mezzoforte

In high school I'd eat in the bathroom or skip lunch and hide out in the library during my lunch period. 

In college so far, I've always eaten alone. Sometimes in the cafeteria, but mostly in my dorm room.


----------



## starisme

I spend most of my lunch break of my school life eating alone.


----------



## kissleo9080

when i reach college i want to eat alone i cant stand having friends to eat with and in college nobody will know who i am and it'll be a chance where i can finally be the loner i always wanted to be!


----------



## D0M1N1K

I eat alone during lunch, and the worst part is when someone comes up to you and asks for you to sit somewhere else because it's not like your with your friends or something.


----------



## student234

At my college it's not unusual to see people eating alone, which is what I usually do, but I wait a bit for it to get less crowded.


----------



## Taliesin

Well to be honest I often missed lunch in college because I find it hard to eat in public. The only times I did was when the College Canteen was almost empty.


----------



## mojh

I actually eat lunch alone at work and I find great comfort in being able to spend some time with myself and not having to bother about interacting with people  i actually enjoy it!


----------



## Aimforthestars

I do this a lot in college because my friends and I are on different schedules. I actually think it's nice sometimes to just eat by yourself. I like to people watch while I'm eating and I try to remember that it recharges you.


----------



## Charmander

I used to skip lunch either because I didn't like people watching me eating or if I was at college and I didn't want to be stuck in the cafeteria for an hour.



D0M1N1K said:


> I eat alone during lunch, and the worst part is when someone comes up to you and asks for you to sit somewhere else because it's not like your with your friends or something.


I think I remember someone doing that to me once when I started high school. So rude. :mum


----------



## Slumknox

I like eating alone, as long as its not in the middle of campus or cafeteria, etc. I find a secluded corner of campus, and pop open my lappy.

In college you're "adults", so it's not an issue. Now in grade school, it's a different story.


----------



## Micronian

Slumknox said:


> I like eating alone, as long as its not in the middle of campus or cafeteria, etc. I find a secluded corner of campus, and pop open my lappy.
> 
> In college you're "adults", so it's not an issue. Now in grade school, it's a different story.


It's not so much that you are adults, but everyone has a different schedule and different things to do that it's understandable to just eat alone, quickly, and get through your day.

High school is a little more complicated, as many students have the same lunch period, and you don't want to be seen as the one whose sitting all alone. But it's just a case of perception. I think there will be some people who'll see that eating alone in the cafeteria is a sign of strength, and that you're going through it your own way instead of desperately trying to find people to sit with (and acting "fake" to get through it). Inside, everyone knows how hard it is to survive in that social jungle we call high school, and eventually people will drift towards you--especially if you look secure with your own self and act pleasant towards others around you.
The in-crowd, as per usual, will try to point you out and make themselves feel better through the misfortunes of others...except, if it's not a "misfortune" in your mind then they have no weapon against you. On the contrary, they'll feel insecure because they know they're not happy meanwhile you look like you are.

If anyone with SA is reading this, a suggestion from a 33yr old whose been there, is: sit alone, mind your business, and act pleasant when someone tries to point you out. Make a motion to invite them over. When they reject the offer, it is they who will look like the unadjusted, unsocial, bad-guy. You come out like the winner.


----------



## AlchemyFire

I did it every day last year in university. I prefer eating alone most of the time. When I was in college the year before I hung out with some people at lunch occasionally, who were friends of a friend, which wasn't too bad.


----------



## Veritastar

I had a few friends to sit with, but sometimes I sat alone and it never really bothered me.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

lost91 said:


> Who else does this?
> 
> I've been doing this for the past 2 years at college. On days where I have class from 8-4 I go to the store or a nearby restaurant buy something to eat and eat my lunch alone in my car on the schools parking lot. On days when I get out early during lunch time I just go home and eat. It sucks having to eat lunch alone when everyone is out eating lunch with their friends in the cafeteria.


((hug)) I eat lunch most days during my work week, but yeah I go home for lunch every day. Have you tried eating lunch in the cafeteria? Someone from your classes might see you and want to eat with you. ???


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I do this at work. All my coworkers go out together. Sometimes they ask me but i say no.


----------



## Slumknox

Going with the topic... what would you do if some just, say, sat next to you, while you're all alone? Amusing they have SA

There is this girl I've walk by everyday, for the past couple of weeks. She is always eating alone. She even looks more shy than I am -- that's pretty hard to do. 

Would you freak out if a guy sat down and introduced himself, said what's up, etc.


----------



## Nono441

I haven't had lunch with anyone other than yours truly or my parents in over three years. Yep.



Slumknox said:


> Would you freak out if a guy sat down and introduced himself, said what's up, etc.


Probably but I would welcome the opportunity and try to introduce myself without sounding like a complete retard.


----------



## ChuckBrown

I hated lunch in high school. I asked this girl if I could eat with her, she asked, "why?".


----------



## T Studdly

I kinda like spending my lunches alone. I usually bought food in the cafeteria then sat in the art building lounge, it's where all my classes were located and it's quieter and I can concentrate on homework or a drawing.

It only hurt a little because my best friend at the time never ate lunch with me on the one day we had lunch together, she was with all her new shiny friends and her boyfriend.
She isn't my friend anymore, but I got over it.


----------



## Devon91

I eat lunch alone, but my lunch is the one time I want to eat alone.....I usually I am studying or going over notes, so its fine by me.


----------



## missyambi

Eating lunch alone is the best thing in the world, isn't it? I hate it when people stares at me as if Im a freak show but screw them.


----------



## Ghost37

I've been doing it since middle school. I'd hide in the nasty bathroom or locker room until lunch was over. I hated it but had no choice at the time. Sometimes I wouldn't even bring anything to eat because I found the bathroom stall nauseating especially when attempting to eat something. But that's pretty much what I did for 5 years. Thank god those days are over. Now I just find a quiet place to eat alone or go outside where there's not many people.


----------



## Bluefont

I'm kinda confused for those who is still in college...people who live in dorms, can't you just eat your lunch in your room? I mean I would try to avoid the embarrassment and anxiety of eating alone that easily if I could.

And oh yeah, I ate lunch alone some days this year and last year (Had a lunch group freshman year). On days I knew I wouldn't have anyone to eat lunch with (usually Fridays) I would just skip lunch all together. Sadly, that means by the end of the day many times I would have a mega headache and a growling tummy 

Anyone who is gonna skip lunch to avoid eating alone this year remember to bring a chewy granola bar everyday. Just go to the bathroom, make sure you're alone, then eat it as quick as you can! Then on your way to the library just go to the water fountain and swallow it down.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

In high school, I didn't eat lunch so I wouldn't have to eat alone or sit at a random table since they'd all be filled. 

My freshman year in college, the first couple of weeks of the first semester my roommates let me eat w/ them. I also met some girls that let me eat with them. But then those girls stopped hanging out w/ me by the second semester. One girl, I still ate w/ sometimes, but generally I walked to the other side of campus to get lunch and dinner. It was the best cafeteria, because they had little rooms and let you take food out. So before class I'd go there for lunch and sit in a room w/ my laptop and just watch videos on hulu while eating. Then for dinner, I'd walk over to that side of the campus and put it in a bag and go eat in my dorm room.

My sophomore year, my dorm room was on that side of campus, so I'd go there, get breakfast, lunch, and dinner and take it back to my room and eat alone that way. I didn't always eat alone. Sometimes my suite mates would invite me or some people I worked w/ would see me and let me eat w/ them. I was embarrassed always taking food back to my room everyday to obviously eat alone, so I felt like if people saw me eating w/ people sometimes I'd appear to be less pathetic than I actually am.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

Bluefont said:


> I'm kinda confused for those who is still in college...people who live in dorms, can't you just eat your lunch in your room? I mean I would try to avoid the embarrassment and anxiety of eating alone that easily if I could.
> .


Every college is different.

At my school we have 4 different eating places. One is buffet style and you have to eat in there and can't take anything out. So I hardly ever eat there anymore unless I'm eating w/ people.

The other to are a la carte (is that what it's called). Basically it's like a restaurant were you order stuff. You can take things out at these two. These take a different type of "currency" than the other two "eating places." So when I changed my meal plan the 2nd semester of my sophomore year I got food there more often.

The last one, is like a basic cafeteria. And I go to that one most often. You can also order stuff at that one too (limited things of what you can order though).

I've been to colleges where they had a lot of buffet style eateries so it'd probably be harder to eat in your dorm unless you bought food from outside. Or you run out of the type of "currency" you need for certain eateries and can only eat at the ones they don't allow you to take food out of. Or you're a commuter and don't have a dorm.


----------



## Flocon de neige

Me, most of the time, unless one of my friends finds me. University is so big that I don't really care.
I used to be really self conscious about it in high school though. I would strategically find a place to eat away from all the people I knew, and all the teachers I knew, so they wouldn't see me eating alone. If that wasn't possible sometimes I would skip lunch :|


----------



## Greenleaf62

I have a friend at school that I go to lunch/dinner with most of the time, but there are still times when I'm on my own. I usually prefer to eat alone, although sometimes I can get self-conscious when eating alone in the dining hall. We have the option of using a carry out box in the dining hall though so sometimes I just do that and go eat in my dorm room.


----------



## glossy95

I used to have a small group of friends while having lunch but if when there were few conditions i had to eat alone, just like most people here said, took out your homework or books while eating or just eat while watching people around you and listening to them.


----------



## Triskelion

Yes the classic lunch dilemma. For me throughout middle school I just sat on my own at a solitary table. Naturally I accumulated a reputation for being quite the antisocial weirdo, and that made me increasingly paranoid. It literally seemed like half the cafeteria turned around in their seats to stare at me as I bit into my turkey sandwich. Fun times.

Then during my first year of high school I made myself scan all the tables and do a turtle walk through the cafeteria. I saw this one table that was half filled with a random group of people and forced myself to say "can I sit here?" - I still don't know how I managed it at the time. They were fine with it and I gotta say that it was one of my proudest moments. I never spoke a word to them of course but who the hell cares, I didn't have to worry as much about feeling awkward.

Then during my junior and senior years of high school they allowed us to go to the parking lot and drive wherever we wanted to for lunch. Luckily I lived only a few minutes away by car and was able to just go home and completely relax while watching tv. Was a great way to recharge and I didn't have to worry about wiping my face every 2 seconds.

I'll be starting college in a few weeks so it looks like I'll need to come up with a new plan. I'll probably make it a point on my first day to scout out the campus for spots to slither to for lunch. I suspect that I'll be able to find some sort of nest to conceal me. That or maybe I can just go back to my dorm room. Exciting stuff.


----------



## zounou

Usually I eat lunch alone at my college but part of it is because I don't have time to socialize during lunch time. Sometimes I talk with an acquaintance but that's it.


----------



## Derailing

I eat lunch alone too whenever I'm out and about. At school, I'd stay inside my car and finish all of my lunch while looking down so nobody could see me. It's just too embarrassing to be seen eating in your car all alone. However, it's far more difficult to go to the cafeteria and sit all alone around other groups of people who are talking loudly amongst themselves.


----------



## fries

I walk to a nearby park to eat lunch, or if I have a break between classes and the library is too busy.
I did so in high school, as well. We weren't supposed to leave the grounds, but I only got caught once.


----------



## Invisigirl

All my lunches are eaten alone. I always look around for other people eating alone, so I can reassure myself that I don't look like a loser. Distracting myself with homework also takes my mind off my aloneness.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

AwkwardKat said:


> In high school, I hated going to the cafeteria. That's why I spent my lunches in the library or in the girls bathroom..


I always use to go to the library and when it was closed the girls bathroom near the end of the 7th grade.
And from 10th grade onward, I ate alone in my car, in the library. I sometimes ate with classmates but never really friends. I was the definition of a loner.


----------



## Clockwork Vagabond

I've been doing it for as a few years myself. For me, it's the worst feeling. I'd usually skip lunch and go to the library, pretending to do homework. It got really bad last year, I was pretty much the only one eating alone. I got my lunch period changed so I wouldn't have to any more, and I'm really nervous for the school year because I don't want to do it again.


----------



## leftnips

In college, eating lunch with people is a waste of potential study time. And you need to squeeze in every minute of study time you can get. 

I usually eat either in the library or in one of the science labs.


----------



## jais

I've been eating lunch alone since I was 13. I really, really wish I could say I was kidding, but its the truth. It messes you up, something so small as not having people to spend time with, talk to..


----------



## 0blank0

I've only ate lunch alone once and i didn't like it. Tho i believe once i start college ill have more eating alone times.


----------



## Cyzygy

Sometimes I end up eating alone because of my anxieties. A couple of coworkers asked me to go to some barbecue joint with them last Friday - I wanted to go but gave them the excuse that I have a lot of work and can't go. Felt like crap after (although I really did have a ton of work).

I was lucky enough to have had a couple of friends in high school and in college with whom I normally went to eat lunch. Now however, I mostly eat lunch by myself at my desk.


----------



## BackToThePast

I actually prefer to eat alone at the dining halls. It's one of the periods in between classes when I get some greatly needed alone time, not including the time spent in my room, of course.


----------



## drunkmonkey

What's wrong with eating alone? Didn't realize putting food in your mouth to survive was a social thing


----------



## thetown

I am super super shy and SA, but there's never once a day that I ate lunch by myself. Even if you're shy like me, try finding some people that share your interests. Ironically, the people in my table talk way too much and crack jokes, so it's never really awkward and always lively.


----------



## xWeirdPlath

I usually eat alone because people I know are usually in class when I get hungry. I don't mind it so much; I just listen to music / surf the internet on my phone. I always see other people eating alone, too, and sometimes (more rarely) one of my friends will see me sitting alone and join me (this is in the dining commons/cafeteria). Also, sometimes a group of people on my floor will go to dinner together, but I hate eating in large groups -- either everyone's talking over one another or it's awkward. Otherwise, I pick up food from someplace and take it back to my dorm room.


----------



## peacelizard

I hated it when I was in school but now I enjoy it and actually get annoyed if people sit down


----------



## galaxyexplorer

Last year, I used to go to the library instead of eating lunch. This year, I eat with people more often, but I still feel lonely.


----------



## connor91

I'm in my last year of school and I still can't bring myself to go into the dining room and sit down with people. I either skip lunch or go somewhere quiet.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

BelowtheCurrent said:


> I always use to go to the library and when it was closed the girls bathroom near the end of the 7th grade.
> And from 10th grade onward, I ate alone in my car, in the library. I sometimes ate with classmates but never really friends. I was the definition of a loner.


this^ T_T


----------



## xyz.unknown

I dont eat lunch at uni... I eat lunch only at my home even if I have to come home at night, I stay hungry all day...


----------



## senzejlol

I don't usually eat at college. I used to do this in primary school in the UK when I lived there. Didn't do it again until I went to college at 16 though. Now I still do at 20 years old, and I prefer it this way. I have this weird thing of hating the fact people can see me eat, even though I love food and eating.


----------



## 7th.Streeter

Cyzygy said:


> Sometimes I end up eating alone because of my anxieties. *A couple of coworkers asked me to go to some barbecue joint with them last Friday - I wanted to go but gave them the excuse that I have a lot of work and can't g*o. Felt like crap after (although I really did have a ton of work).
> 
> .


Lol, if someone every invited me, I'd def jump at the oppurtunity.. but im never lucky enough,it seems, for people to invite me to outings.... yet when I tried to be proactive and invite them..they'd decline and come up w/ lame *** excuses...

im like..just say no..damn >.> .... uhh no offense XD ..i know , with you ..you were just nervous..but w/ those witches they just didn't want to be around me ..... but it'd be a good thing to let them know you're just nervous so they won't take it some kind of way.


----------



## roseblood

I ate spent lunch alone through most of high school and i was so embarrassed. Now that I'm in college, the schedule isn't structured like it is in high school and I'm not so embarrassed unless it's crowded. I see students eating by themselves all the time.


----------



## Cyzygy

Sugarslippers said:


> im like..just say no..damn >.> .... uhh no offense XD ..i know , with you ..you were just nervous..but w/ those witches they just didn't want to be around me ..... but it'd be a good thing to let them know you're just nervous so they won't take it some kind of way.


Actually the conversation went as follows:
Them: hey Joe, we're going to such and such place want to come?
Me: no ...
Them: why not?
Me: because I don't like you guys ...
Them: that's ok, we don't like us either ...
Me: no, but seriously, can't go cuz I have a lot of work

I told them the other day to let me know next time they go. I will definitely join them. My prob is when im with a group of folks, who I don't really know all that well, I stay very quiet and awkward - won't start talking until someone starts to talk to me. They're always telling all kind of funny/interesting stories, and I am either too anxious to do the same or don't have anything at all to share because I never do anything fun


----------



## Dreamingdreams

Shyboy1 said:


> I've been doing it since my freshman year in highscool and now im in junior year.


yup same...i just hide and eat in the library bc im so frickn scared


----------



## NormalLad

Dreamingdreams said:


> yup same...i just hide and eat in the library bc im so frickn scared


Whoa I was a junior in when I typed that? I'm quite freshman in college now &#128561;


----------

